# Can Windows Media Player play Real Audio Files?



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Can anyone help me please? I'm using Windows Media Player ver.10 with XP Pro. Is there any way I can get it to play Real Audio Files with .ra and .rm extensions. I have uninstalled Real Player and now cannot play some 300 music files. Alternatively does anyone know of a player, other than Real Player, that will play them?
My thanks in advance.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes. Install Real Alternative.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4094


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Evandil, I've downloaded and installed Real Alternative, but I cannot get it to open. I have a window about 4" x 5" with 3 2 1 in the centre and the usual options up top, File/View etc., but I cannot open File to navigate to a music file. Any ideas, other than uninstalling/ reinstalling which I've done 3 times already?
Fredfromoz.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like you chose to install Media Player Classic, which is included, but not necessary. Try reinstalling but choose not to install MPC. Then see if your ram files open in WMP10.


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

along th same line, I have wm7 installed, I tried to install wm10 but it would not install. Guess my win98 is to old.
I have real radio installed which caused my much problems and deleted it. In view of the posts on this subject, would the real player in anyway involve real radio, I am tempted to d/l it in support of wm7 of which I cannot burn cd's from my download due to what it has said it would not work due to know having a recording device.
Thanks


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Elvandil, I've tried your latest suggestion and installed Real Alternative without MPC, but no luck. When I try to play a file in WMP10 I get a message saying "WMP cannot play the file. One or more Codecs required to play the file could not be found".
However I can play all my .ra and .rm files in Irfanview which is a very basic player with no options to make playlists or visualisations, so I guess I'll have to be satisfied with that.
Thanks for trying anyway.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

don't know what problems you had with real player, been using it for years. have version 10.5 free now, i would try it again. you should look at it's options though.

java, try wmp 9 works good on 98.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

For the record:

Windows Media Player *CANNOT* playback RealMedia or Quicktime files, even with the proper codecs installed. You will need Media Player Classic to play these file types.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Fredfromoz said:


> Elvandil, I've tried your latest suggestion and installed Real Alternative without MPC, but no luck. When I try to play a file in WMP10 I get a message saying "WMP cannot play the file. One or more Codecs required to play the file could not be found".
> However I can play all my .ra and .rm files in Irfanview which is a very basic player with no options to make playlists or visualisations, so I guess I'll have to be satisfied with that.
> Thanks for trying anyway.
> Fredfromoz.


It's very hard to say what the problem may be. I can play Quicktime and Real files perfectly in WMP10 and they even have the WMP icon representing them (I made the file associations manually). It is very easy, with all the players and codec packages out there, to seriously hobble a machine's multimedia capabilities by installing too much of that stuff. I was very careful on this installation to keep these things to a minimum from the time it was installed and not to add anything until needed. Real Player and Quicktime have never been on this machine since the Alternatives were installed at the beginning.

Sometimes the best route is to remove all players and codecs (being sure to unregister them, too) and starting from scratch.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> It's very hard to say what the problem may be. I can play Quicktime and Real files perfectly in WMP10 and they even have the WMP icon representing them (I made the file associations manually).


This is interesting... It's well-known fact that WMP *cannot* playback QT and Real media files even with the proper codecs/filters installed. Maybe I'm missing something? I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

prOt3st and Elvandil, I thought you guys were supposed to be helping me, but you cannot agree among yourselves.  Elvandil says I don't need Media Player Classic and prOt3st says I do. Who am I supposed to believe?
I have downloaded MPC from Sourceforge.net as found on Google and I get the same result as reported in my 2nd. post above. I can open View/Play/Navigate/Favourites/Help from the toolbar, but I cannot open File, so I cannnot access any files to see if they will play or not.
Any more suggestions?
Fredfromoz.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Fredfromoz: Sorry to confuse you... I firmly standby what I've said, "WMP *cannot* playback Real or QT media files" That is, unless someone can show me otherwise. Visit any forum on the net, and I guarantee 10 out 10 people will tell you the same thing -- it's a well known fact. I don't dispute Elvandil's claims, but I haven't been able to playback RM or QT in WMP even with all the proper codecs/filters installed. WMP is my media player of choice, and I would love to have it playback these file types without having to install/use an alternate player. Being rather tech-savvy myself, I've tried just about everything, but couldn't get it to work. At present, I use Media Player Classic (MPC) to playback RM and QT media files.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

prOt3st, I will have to take your word for it as I am not that computer savvy enough to know better. OK, so I have MPC, so why the heck can't I open it? When I click on 'File' it freezes for about 30 seconds and all I can do is close it.
Yes I have uninstalled and reinstalled it to no avail.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Did you download the "RealAlternative" codec package (MPC requires it). If so, open MPC >> View >> Options. In the Options window, click on Formats. Make sure "Real Audio file", "Real Media file" and "Real Script file" are *checked*. Also make sure the check in the boxes are not "greyed".


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

pr0t3st said:


> For the record:
> 
> Windows Media Player *CANNOT* playback RealMedia or Quicktime files, even with the proper codecs installed. You will need Media Player Classic to play these file types.


I have played my RM files in Windows Media Player without any problems (using the RealAlternative codec).

As for Jargonize, Windows Media Player 10 is not supported on Windows 98. If you try to download it from microsoft.com it will give you version 9 instead.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

pr0t3st said:


> It's well-known fact that WMP *cannot* playback QT and Real media files even with the proper codecs/filters installed.


That's not a well known fact at all I'm afraid. I've never heard it or read about it and neither has my windows media player. I play all my quicktime clips through WMP10.
Here's a pic of a quicktime clip playing in wmp10, with the file showing, properties of file viewable in the folder's detail view, and wmp's own properties of the file on view.

WMP playing Quicktime


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's right. All you need is the right codec for each file type


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Moby said:


> That's not a well known fact at all I'm afraid. I've never heard it or read about it and neither has my windows media player. I play all my quicktime clips through WMP10.
> Here's a pic of a quicktime clip playing in wmp10, with the file showing, properties of file viewable in the folder's detail view, and wmp's own properties of the file on view.
> 
> WMP playing Quicktime


Oh yes it is... But let's not start an argument over this. And as I've mentioned in a previous post, I don't dispute claims that it can actually be done. I've been on many forums, seen the WMP vs. RM/QT question asked repeatedly time and time again... The answer? Well, I've mentioned it already.

One thing is for certain, that is I've growned accustomed to using MPC to playback RM/QT files, and haven't bothered with trying to playback these file types in WMP for quite sometime. But now that 3 people are claiming otherwise, I'm going to explore this option again.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

This could possibly be exclusive to WMP10 as well -- I don't know for sure. The reason why earlier WMP versions were not able to playback Real media was because (1) there were "legal" issues involved between Microsoft and Real Networks; (2) the "DirectShow" decoder for Real/QT media was non-existent.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Don't tell me something's a well known _fact_ when it's not even a fact  what sort of argument is that? You're in the realms of gossip and hearsay believing what strangers tell you and passing it off as fact  
But I agree, no arguments needed. This area of media playing and different formats/codecs can be a right pain.v  
If you have a look at my pic, you'll see that wmp uses the Nero codec on my system to play back quicktime files, this is also a codec wmp ca use to watch DVD videos with if you already have Nero.
So there's a few options.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Gossip/hearsay? Not really... I'm not one to believe what people (friends or strangers otherwise) tell me. I always attempt to do things myself -- which I have in this particular case... I spent hours/days trying to configure WMP to playback RM/QT files without any success. Again, that was quite sometime ago.

Don't mean to sound as it I'm arguing with you, Moby, but I have to defend myself here...


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

No worries and well defended 
You may well be right with the version of WMP being used. Are you still using an older version of WMP? I can check if WMP9 will play any of the file types with the codecs I have if you like as I still have WinME and WMP9 on this computer somewhere I can boot to.
If it helps give us a shout.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

prOt3st, Jeeze I've stirred things up in here, haven't I? Yes, in MPC I have those 3 real files selected, they are the only ones selected. Should there be any more?
Also I have Real Alt. Codecs installed in the Real Alt. folder and have copied them into the MPC folder, but I still can't open 'File' to play anything.
Anything left to try?
Fredfromoz.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Moby said:


> No worries and well defended
> You may well be right with the version of WMP being used. Are you still using an older version of WMP? I can check if WMP9 will play any of the file types with the codecs I have if you like as I still have WinME and WMP9 on this computer somewhere I can boot to.
> If it helps give us a shout.


I used WMP10 for a brief period when it was first released; didn't like it, so I reverted back to 9series. As for the Real/QT issue, I never bothered trying to playback these formats on WMP10 -- having been unsuccessful in my attempts at playback on earlier versions of WMP. *@Moby*: If you do have WMP9 installed, see if you can playback Real/QT files on it. I'll be curious to find out the results...


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Fredfromoz said:


> prOt3st, Jeeze I've stirred things up in here, haven't I? Yes, in MPC I have those 3 real files selected, they are the only ones selected. Should there be any more?
> Also I have Real Alt. Codecs installed in the Real Alt. folder and have copied them into the MPC folder, but I still can't open 'File' to play anything.
> Anything left to try?
> Fredfromoz.


Stirred things up? Not really, it's normal to have heated debates/discussion on forums like these. At least it's more "civilized" here unlike many other forums I've visited, where debate/disagreement often leads to a flame war... Besides, if it weren't for you, I wouldn't have realized a few things -- being absolutely convinced of something that isn't entirely true...

As for your dilemma, yes, there are only 3 check boxes that need to be checked in MPC to playback Real files. Btw, you don't need to move the Real Alt. codecs -- just leave them where they have been installed. When you click on the files, what happens? Nothing? Quite unusual, after installing Real Alt. I can playback Real/QT files without making any adjustments. Try uninstall/reinstall see if that helps, hopefully someone on here will have come up with a solution in the meantime.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

pr0t3st, when I click on the files in the Formats list the file extension .ra, .rm etc. appear in the little box under the list of files. BUT, when I reopen Formats the next time the file extensions have changed to .aif, .aifc and .aiff and the Delfault and Set buttons are 'Greyed out'. Does this have anything to do with why I can't open anything? BTW, I've lost count of the number of times I've uninstalled and reinstalled.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Moby - I have WinME and have just upgraded to WMP9. When I try to play a .rm file I get a box saying 'Class not registered' and with a button labelled Web Help. On that website I found a codecs link (called WM9codecs9x.exe) which I downloaded and installed. It reported a successful installation but I still get the same message about 'Class'. 
.RMs play OK on RealAlt but I would prefer to play them (and everything else) with WMP9.
Can you please check with your WMP9?

johnni


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Since posting the above I have found WMP9 is causing a problem with Windows Explorer, so I have done a system restore back to WMP7. I guess this rules out the playing of .rm files, for which I shall have to rely on RealAlt.

johnni


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Just for the record, without touching anything else, wmp9 did not play my quicktime file with the same codec.
I can't help with the real files as I've been boycotting them ever since discovering their over bloated and intrusive player. 
If it's a real file then I don't watch it I'm afraid. Sod them.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So it looks like only WMP9 doesn't like RM files, even with the right codec...


----------



## kooch (May 6, 2005)

Im a new member, who was attracted to this discussion. Like Fred, my OS is also XP Pro, and I have only slight experience with WMP10; I know nothing about the earlier WMP models, codecs, etc. 

When I settled on WMP10, I removed all traces of Real Media from my computer. Like Moby, I really dont want to deal with Real again. But I buy a lot of music in Europe, and the music samplers at Amazon and other outlets in Germany, France and the UK all use the Real Media Player and ram files. So I paid close attention to this very interesting discussion.

When Evandil suggested the Real Alternative program, I downloaded it right behind Fred (but without the Media Player Classic). Got a dialog box saying my player did not support ram files and might not support the codec used to compress the files I was trying to open
As your discussion progressed, I decided to download the Media Player Classic, as Fred did. And I had the same lack of success that Fred experienced 

Theres another website (free codecs?) offering the Real Alternative program with a different codec number Again, got the old dialog box. Then, I got a message from my Windows firewall program, which Ive never heard from in the 3+ years Ive been running this system 

Windows firewall told me there was an intruder at the gates name Media Player Classic, who might raise havoc if allowed access. Did I really want to let this intruder in? I said lets try it, and -- Voila! I was able to play vocal samples with a German accent. 

For a long time, I had the free Zone Alarm firewall installed on my computer. But the program became increasingly intrusive, and I finally had to fire it a few months ago. While it was installed, it apparently displaced my Windows firewall program? Anyway, its nice to know that the Windows program has stepped into the breach, now that Zone Alarm is gone.

And theres a bonus According to Pr0t3st, Ill be able to use this Real Alternative program to also displace QuickTime, if someone will only direct me toward the correct codec? 

Thank you all very much I hope Fred has found the solution to his problem.

k


----------



## ele (May 17, 2005)

I've just downloaded windows media player 10.I have windows xp2 installed . During installation , I had a request for a asferror.dll file which wasn't on my pc, so i downloaded it off the net safely (this may just be a problem with a missing .dll file on my pc). The program then was asked to reinstall again as there was a problem with the install. So i reinstall making sure the asferror.dll file was in the windows media player of my computer. The 2nd install worked perfectly. I then attempted to play a real player .rm file that I had previously downloaded & it first gave an error , something like its not a windows media player file but do i want to attempt to play it, I said yes & it played perfectly. 

Basically I went to open a folder which contained .rm files the open dialogue box, didnt show the rm files as it said "file of type: Media files (All types) ", but if you click it to show, "Any file (*.*)" then the .rm files show & can be selected & played. Then you get a message saying its not a windows media player file but do you want to still try it, then it plays fine.

I don't know if it was anything to do with the asferror.dll file or whether windows media 10 has been adapted to play .rm files .I hadn't tried it with windows media player 9 but I'm happy its working with 10 as its quicker to use one player. The file I was using was a 7 hour video conference which fit on a 500mb .rm file which I thought I might've had to convert it to a massive over cd size file, before I could let colleagues view it who didn't have internet access or slow access. They didnt have real media player,I tried rm-x player but it wants to play all files without letting you change file associations. Also I'm not sure if you can install real player without an internet connection.

I noticed with windows media player 9 that sometimes when it said it couldnt play a file but it said do you want it to try to, that often it worked. I didnt try to open rm files in version 9 because I had assumed it wouldn't work without trying.

Just thought you'd find this interesting.

Also I have another non internet connected pc, can you install windows media player 10 without connection to the internet? 

Thanks 
elena


----------



## quastar (May 21, 2005)

Hello, I stumbled upon this thread while searching for something that's related. I found out that the real file formats can be played using 'Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder'.

I believed that this codec somehow ended up on my computer after I installed Nero version 6.6.0.8. Maybe it came with the Nero plug-in for the WMP.

I used WMP 10. Hopefully this can help.


----------



## Subzerolife (Jun 12, 2005)

pr0t3st said:


> For the record:
> 
> Windows Media Player *CANNOT* playback RealMedia or Quicktime files, even with the proper codecs installed. You will need Media Player Classic to play these file types.


This statement is fundamentally wrong. First of all, programs are written in code. Programs that are written in the same code, can be altered to work together. Even if programs, however, are written in different codes, they can still be made to work together. To say that WMP cannot play back RealMedia or Quicktime files is only true if you don`t have the ingenuity to notice that there are several codecs that, in fact, let you. I use RealAlternitive myself, with WMP 10.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Windows Media Player *can* play Real media and Quicktime files *if* the appropriate Real and Quicktime Alternative packs are installed - and if MPC is not installed.
However, unlike Media Player Classic, Windows Media Player *won't* play these files unless they are on the Hard Drive.


----------



## Subzerolife (Jun 12, 2005)

Which exactly proves my point. Who wants to use Classic anyway?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually, I do use Media Player Classic.
Even _if_ Windows Media Player could play streaming media, MPC Loads faster than WMP.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lister said:


> Windows Media Player *can* play Real media and Quicktime files *if* the appropriate Real and Quicktime Alternative packs are installed - and if MPC is not installed.
> However, unlike Media Player Classic, Windows Media Player *won't* play these files unless they are on the Hard Drive.


I don't know about you, but I can play the .RM files with MPC installed. All i did was point the .RM file to WMP with the Open With... command.


----------



## quastar (May 21, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I don't know about you, but I can play the .RM files with MPC installed. All i did was point the .RM file to WMP with the Open With... command.


It's the same case for me here, and I'm quite happy with that.  Nevertheless, i'll wait for the time when it's possible to play all types of media files in a single player, without all those fancy-wancy plug-ins...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, well that will be a while


----------

